# engine upgrade



## wildbill65 (Dec 24, 2012)

im wanting to replace my blown koler 12 hp on cub 122 with possibly a larger briggs horiz v twin or another modern engine . does anyone know which larger modern engine would be the best cost effective /retro fit ?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

wildbill65 said:


> im wanting to replace my blown koler 12 hp on cub 122 with possibly a larger briggs horiz v twin or another modern engine . does anyone know which larger modern engine would be the *best cost effective */retro fit ?


Sounds pretty subjective to me. Maybe if you could go into more detail of your criteria, it would make it easier to offer recommendations.

Oh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## wildbill65 (Dec 24, 2012)

well, mickey first of all thanks for responding. as for my criteria , 
something with enough torque to 
handle another drive axle . would like to put 25-30 hp eng under hood
going to be a lengthy project havnt started tear dn yet . probably start in spring . just getting my mental mock up in my head . seen some great mods and projects out there!
wanted to do one my self. here are a few pics that inspired me..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OH, my GAWD!! Those are SOOO COOL! I LOVE the crawler !
Was the other a 4wd,originally,or did you mod it ??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> OH, my GAWD!! Those are SOOO COOL! I LOVE the crawler !
> Was the other a 4wd,originally,or did you mod it ??




Its the first I have seen like that, and is really cool. I like the crawler too but the 4wd looks really neat setup like that. You might look at some generator engines if the tractor in question is a horizontal engine setup. Some of them have v-twin engines on them you could most likely get them to work out on there.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

The one issue you need to pay attention to is, engine profile, what if any changes to the hood would be needed.

Not sure what kind of use you intend to put this tractor to that would require an engine of 25+ HP. There are numerous engines available in the V-twin configuration that could be used. If engine compartment is long enough have you given any thought is using an in-line diesel? Was thinking of the small Yanmar diesel used in the JD 4xx series. 1 litter, 20+ HP and quite small dim wise. Might be able to find one of these engines used with a lot of hrs left on it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I remember a guy in town telling me that there was a company online selling engine replacement kits for the older Cub Cadet tractors. It would include the new engine and any adapters necessary, including the exhaust. I think it was Small Engine Warehouse, but I can't remember for sure. My personal preference would be either a Kohler Command series or a Honda or Kawasaki. Not too fond of Briggs engines after dealing with some issues in the past with them.


----------



## wildbill65 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been checking out two & 3 cylinder diesel engines lots of torq but quite pricey engine width & height is okay major mod for legnth esp on 3cyl


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

wildbill65 said:


> I've been checking out two & 3 cylinder diesel engines lots of torq but quite pricey engine width & height is okay major mod for legnth esp on 3cyl




Yep the diesels are pretty high but it would last forever those things run for alot of hours.


----------

